# Check out this "band" SIGNS, they like to steal music!



## Jay Jay (Sep 9, 2010)

SIGNS on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

I'm raging really hard right now.

For anyone here that doesn't know Drewsif Stalin, he's released 3 EPs and a full-length album, all of which have been posted on this website. 

http://www.soundclick.com/drewsifstalin
http://drewsifstalin.bandcamp.com/
http://soundcloud.com/drewsifstalin
Drewsif Stalin&rsquo;s Musical Endeavors on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Basically all you need is to listen to the first song on their MySpace player and the first song from Drewsif's An Insomniac's Narrative (hosted on BandCamp), and you'll have all you need.

Believe it or not, this is the second time this has happened to Drewsif.

I sat with him in his basement while he wrote and recorded many, many of these songs, so to see this happen to one of my best friends is almost too much to bear.

So I implore you, fellow members of SS.org, to expose these kids for the fakes that they are. I know that you didn't stand for it when it happened to bulb numerous times, and I know you won't stand for it this time either.


----------



## KrewZ (Sep 9, 2010)

I gotcha bro.

I postes, people need to help spam the fuck out of these guys, you need to add the page but it auto adds so add em and spam the fuck out of their comments with either a copy of my post or something along the lines of it.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 9, 2010)

I haven't gotten on their Myspace to compare their songs with Drew's, but I have a suggestion:

What you NEED to do, is let Drew know, and send them (SIGNS) a message suggesting they remove all copy written material, before legal actions are taken.

Then, make sure you have all your ducks in a row (IE: Drew's recordings, with dates recorded, and written proof if available), and contact Myspace letting them know what's happening.

Flaming their page usually isn't very effective. Taking the proper sets usually is.


----------



## kittencore (Sep 9, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> I haven't gotten on their Myspace to compare their songs with Drew's, but I have a suggestion:
> 
> What you NEED to do, is let Drew know, and send them (SIGNS) a message suggesting they remove all copy written material, before legal actions are taken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay Jay (Sep 9, 2010)

As per your suggestion, I've filed an official report. 

I still felt that this was necessary to post, because there have been instances like this concerning forum members before, namely bulb, and I thought that the members here would like to know about this.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 9, 2010)

FUCK!!!! 

They destroyed Groove.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 9, 2010)

Not too long ago I remember another "band" was stealing songs from another forum musician here. Don't remember which one. I believe it was multiple people, bulb included.


----------



## Variant (Sep 9, 2010)

What a bunch of utter fagpipes! Why do people even do this? It's not like you're going get a record contract or be able to play shows with this shit.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 9, 2010)

Time to sue.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 9, 2010)

Jay Jay said:


> As per your suggestion, I've filed an official report.
> 
> I still felt that this was necessary to post, because there have been instances like this concerning forum members before, namely bulb, and I thought that the members here would like to know about this.



I absolutely understand you posting this here. I would have done the same thing. I just wouldn't have asked everybody to flame them, which is why I suggested what I did. Not that there is anything wrong with 777 banding together and delivering an E-beatdown once and a while 

I know Bulb has had some stuff stolen before, and I think someone tried to steal an Animals as Leaders song once, but the rest of the songs on their myspace were GARBAGE compared to the song they "stole". I'm not sure if it was AAL they stole, now that I think of it.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Sep 9, 2010)

2 x infinity  for Drewsif Stalin

2 (and probably thousands to millions more)  to Signs

my question is, why in gods name would someone form a band, and steal songs from other people?
fucking music trolls


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 9, 2010)

Their second song, "Starfight", is identical to Drew's "End of Days Pt 1" as well. "Mirage" is his song "Realm".

You guy's sure he isn't in this band? lol

Never mind, two different states. This is complete bullshit.


----------



## Evil7 (Sep 9, 2010)

This shit makes me sick.....


----------



## habicore_5150 (Sep 9, 2010)

Nonservium said:


> Their second song, "Starfight", is identical to Drew's "End of Days Pt 1" as well. "Mirage" is his song "Realm".
> 
> You guy's sure he isn't in this band? lol



you could ask drewsef himself (dunno if hes on this forum though)


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 9, 2010)

I looked him up on here, he's in another state according to his profile so I doubt he knows these fags.


----------



## vhmetalx (Sep 9, 2010)

It sounds like they literally took Drews song and just put vocals on top. Eff these guys. I wish I could help in some way, but i dont have a myspace, nor do i live near them. Get drew to hear this and have him do some legal action.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Sep 10, 2010)

Is this the Drewsif fellow, or another thief?


----------



## Razzy (Sep 10, 2010)

Matt-Hatchett said:


> Is this the Drewsif fellow, or another thief?




That's him.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 10, 2010)

ibanez_6784 said:


> you could ask drewsef himself (dunno if hes on this forum though)



He's on this forum, but I haven't seen him around in a while. Last I knew he got banned for a couple days (like most of us have). I haven't seen him around since.

I'm sure a PM sent his way will be read, eventually.



Matt-Hatchett said:


> Is this the Drewsif fellow, or another thief?





That's Drew.


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 10, 2010)

He got banned for a month  (I was banned in that thread too ) he should be back now though I would think? Or at least very close to being unbanned.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Sep 10, 2010)

I Let him know via facebook.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Sep 10, 2010)

Razzy said:


> That's him.



Alright good. I ran across this video awhile back before I even joined this forum. I've had the same exact thing happen to me before. It's infuriating! Tell him to report it to myspace and they will take care of it.

In the mean time,I'm going to spam those guys myspace and make them regret it.


----------



## setsuna7 (Sep 10, 2010)

WTF??? They should change the name to John Shooter...What a FAKE!!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Sep 10, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> He got banned for a month  (I was banned in that thread too ) he should be back now though I would think? Or at least very close to being unbanned.



The Public Ban List states he was banned for a month on 8/19. Sometimes the Mods are a day or two behind on updating it (and some people are never listed, like my day off.) So, he'll be free to come back in 7-10 days.



BlindingLight7 said:


> I Let him know via facebook.



Good looking out. 

I figured someone that knew him personally would catch wind of this thread. Well, at least know him better than I do (which is pretty much zero.)


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow, straight up stole his riffs. This upsets me.

DSME is fucking sick. I've seen his YouTube videos in the past, the audio there does not do justice to his new CD there at all hah! His stuff sounds crazy good!

Definitely let Drew know what's going on!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, all they did weas put a shitty vocal track over HIS track...no recording otherwise, you can hear it obviously as it's poorly leveled


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 10, 2010)

How do you go about reporting it to myspace?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm clicking here thinking, ah, it's just djent, everything sounds the same. But they have taken his actual songs, hahaha. Could at least have re-recorded them or something, put a little effort into it


----------



## Durero (Sep 10, 2010)

Well I'm glad that I now know about DSME cause I'm really enjoying it.

As for SIGNS - taking someone else's compositions and pretending they're your own is cowardly and illegal.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Sep 10, 2010)

Nonservium said:


> How do you go about reporting it to myspace?




Myspace | Notification of copyright infringement | MySpace Help

There is the link. You may have to be logged in to see it,but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jontain (Sep 10, 2010)

Those guys are obviously in it for the 'Musi... *cough money *cough bullshit

Hate people stealing others work, if you really like an artist track and you want to pay tribute to it then sure do a cover, but that is just disgraceful


----------



## AliceAxe (Sep 10, 2010)

I listened to the tracks, yeah thats blatant plagerism. I realy can't understand why people would want to do this? I'm mean , how shitty do you have to feel about yourself as a musician and person to be so down that you don't even want to write and record your own music over stealing someone elses? And then to have to perpetrate a lie that its yours? Talk about desperate. Sad realy, sad. More than sad...pathetic.


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Sep 10, 2010)

Horrible. I can't believe people would go that low to steal other musicians work.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 10, 2010)

cataclysm_child said:


> I'm clicking here thinking, ah, it's just djent, everything sounds the same. But they have taken his actual songs, hahaha. Could at least have re-recorded them or something, put a little effort into it



Man, I was thinking the exact same thing, but I didn't think they would jack the subtle nuances of what he's doing and blatantly copy his songs. I was waaaay wrong. 

Fuck these clowns. Long live Drew and his epic head bob of awesome.


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 10, 2010)

Holy crap, it's this guy!

I loved watching his intrepid teaser on youtube, so groovy 

But since I watch that video a lot, the first song off of SIGNS myspace was an instant giveaway. What a bunch of douche bags


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 10, 2010)

WTF? The nerve is beyond anything I've seen! No one steals from the Epic Headbob (TM) and gets away with it.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Sep 10, 2010)

The Mat-Bear says we go family style on these bitches.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

In support of Drew, I am calling up Ving Rhames. He'll take care of this.

p.s. How old is Drew?

EDIT: I've got phone numbers for Yung Joc and Katy Perry. It's time go MTV on their asses.


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 10, 2010)

Total dick move to do that- what the fuck do some people think?

On the other hand, I've gotta think it was really only a matter of time before something like this happened. It goes without saying that on the internet there is an utter disregard for copyright and people won't pay for things if they don't have to. It's not an enormous stretch between the appropriation of published content for one's use and the appropriation of unpublished and possibly raw content to be used for creative reasons. It's not exactly without precedent, either. How do you think Puff Daddy made millions? Mumbling over music that he didn't fucking write.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 10, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> In support of Drew, I am calling up Ving Rhames. He'll take care of this.
> 
> p.s. How old is Drew?
> 
> EDIT: I've got phone numbers for Yung Joc and Katy Perry. It's time go MTV on their asses.



17 nearing 18. Mad skills.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

I was going to guess 17. Fuck him for being young and playing like that.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 10, 2010)

Ah, Drew's legendary head bob 
EDIT: ok, that's the worst and and most barefaced case of stealing music I've ever heard


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 10, 2010)

Thats not even good plagarism. They've not even re-recorded it, just stolen the original track and fucked it up.


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 10, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Fuck these clowns. Long live Drew and his epic head bob of awesome.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 10, 2010)

He may be banned, but this is BS. If those of you that know him don't have an email for him, let me know and I can look it up.

Copyright exists from the moment of creation, and his songs were publicly available long before the ripoffs were. That should be enough to convince MySpace, but one never knows.

Flaming is a bad idea. Non-flaming mentioning of it on any forum these guys promote themselves on - with the proof that's been presented here - would be a good form of pressure, though.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 10, 2010)

Despicable. In situations like this I feel as though there ought to be a Beat-Down Delivery Service available nationwide.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

HOLY SHIT

This doucher lives a few miles from me.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> This doucher lives a few miles from me.


 
What are you doing sitting at your computer then?

Get on it dude! Go kick some ass!


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm at work yo. 

But I'll keep an eye out for this fucktard. I have been blasting Drew's music around town, and i might be the only Drew fan local to this guy.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I'm at work yo.
> 
> But I'll keep an eye out for this fucktard. I have been blasting Drew's music around town, and i might be the only Drew fan local to this guy.


 
It'd be so great, if he came up to your window at a stop light, and was like, "Oh, you like my band?"

Then you could punch him! In the face! Repeatedly!


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 10, 2010)

Razzy said:


> What are you doing sitting at your computer then?
> 
> Get on it dude! Go kick some ass!



 Goooooooooo!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

Razzy said:


> It'd be so great, if he came up to your window at a stop light, and was like, "Oh, you like my band?"
> 
> Then you could punch him! In the face! Repeatedly!



  

Also of note, these (insert derogatory term of choice) have deleted every comment regarding their debauchery...


----------



## LorenzoD (Sep 10, 2010)

Just checked this out. Man... people like this really grinds my gears. Can't believe one would go this low. 

Also, chalk up another new DSME fan.


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 10, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Also of note, these (insert derogatory term of choice) have deleted every comment regarding their debauchery...



And they changed their profile to only let friends comment. What a bunch of weak ass tards.


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 10, 2010)

Well they have stopped us from posting on their page but that isn't stopping folks from posting on their friends pages.

ROOKS on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## leandroab (Sep 10, 2010)

Nonservium said:


> Well they have stopped us from posting on their page but that isn't stopping folks from posting on their friends pages.
> 
> ROOKS on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads






Keep at it. Notify everyone. Fuck the fucking fuckers!

FUCK!


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

SIGNS are pretty cool guyz. Tehy steal musics and doesnt afraif of anything.


----------



## Xarn (Sep 10, 2010)

> whats up kiddos? as you can see, we have finished our first ep entitled 'Realm'. this was a long and tedious process that involved countless hours of recording, mixing, and mastering. this wasnt done at some fancy studio, it was done in bedrooms and closets, by two band dudes. it shows that you can put something out that sounds good without having to waste your time and money in some overpriced studio.



I loled. What the f**k is wrong with some people? These guys are still trying to get contacts from other bands with these songs, jesus christ, do kids these days have no shame at all?


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 10, 2010)

I wanna see these fucks play a show.

I'll go there with a home made DSME shirt and ask them to sign his CD for them thinking they were a cover band.

Do they seriously think they're gonna get away with this???]

As leandroab said

Keep at it. Notify everyone. Fuck the fucking fuckers!

FUCK!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Sep 10, 2010)

Drew doesn't deserve this. His shit is way too original to be dicked with like this.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Sep 10, 2010)

This is disgusting. The whole thing literally makes me sick.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Sep 10, 2010)

eventhetrees said:


> I wanna see these fucks play a show.
> 
> I'll go there with a home made DSME shirt and ask them to sign his CD for them thinking they were a cover band.



honestly, i would do that as well
only to hopefully see those guys get trampled

onstage

by a lot of SS.org members


----------



## Andrew (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah i've actually been after a guy who has taken guitar pro files of mine and used them for his own band. it's a real shame. has anyone sent any messages to these "signs" guys and asked what gives?


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 10, 2010)

I sent them a nice "fuck you faggots" letter.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow. It's like I never said anything. 

You know, I've been down this road before. Acting like flaming 'net assholes just makes you look like...well, flaming 'net assholes.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 10, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Wow. It's like I never said anything.
> 
> You know, I've been down this road before. Acting like flaming 'net assholes just makes you look like...well, flaming 'net assholes.


----------



## spawnsc (Sep 10, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Wow. It's like I never said anything.
> 
> You know, I've been down this road before. Acting like flaming 'net assholes just makes you look like...well, flaming 'net assholes.


----------



## Jay Jay (Sep 10, 2010)

Drewsif and I were up until 6 last night sending Larry and Andrew messages regarding the copyright infringement, among other things. Drewsif also sent messages to each band that Signs was promoting themselves to, notifying them of their plagiarism. So far Drewsif and I, as well as another of our friends have reported their page to MySpace. 

Thanks for all the support guys. I know Drewsif really appreciates it.


----------



## Rick (Sep 10, 2010)

Jay Jay said:


> Drewsif and I were up until 6 last night sending Larry and Andrew messages regarding the copyright infringement, among other things. Drewsif also sent messages to each band that Signs was promoting themselves to, notifying them of their plagiarism. So far Drewsif and I, as well as another of our friends have reported their page to MySpace.
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys. I know Drewsif really appreciates it.


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 10, 2010)

Good shit, best of luck to Drew in this.


----------



## Forresterc (Sep 10, 2010)

Disgusting. I can't believe such losers exist


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 10, 2010)

Jay Jay said:


> Drewsif and I were up until 6 last night sending Larry and Andrew messages regarding the copyright infringement, among other things. Drewsif also sent messages to each band that Signs was promoting themselves to, notifying them of their plagiarism. So far Drewsif and I, as well as another of our friends have reported their page to MySpace.
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys. I know Drewsif really appreciates it.



 Good to hear man!



ibanez_6784 said:


> honestly, i would do that as well
> only to hopefully see those guys get trampled
> 
> onstage
> ...



If they don't smarten up soon enough, this needs to happen.

I'm sure everyone in this thread would be on board! haha!


----------



## lucasreis (Sep 10, 2010)

I remember when people at least changed the tuning and/or the key when stealing a riff, and mixed other different riffs in, and even recorded them in a different manner. It was steal stealing, but it was way less worse.

Now people will just take an instrumental song and growl on it? Gross. I hope those fuckers pay for what they've done.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

lucasreis said:


> I remember when people at least changed the tuning and/or the key when stealing a riff, and mixed other different riffs in, and even recorded them in a different manner. It was steal stealing, but it was way less worse.



Oooh, you mean like Metallica? Yeah I know what you mean lol. Funny how Metallica actually admitted in an interview they ripped another unknown band off by stealing their riff.

This whole thing pisses me off dramatically. For one, how can these guys expect to 100% reproduce this when needed (ie. live)?? If they can play well enough to then how come they couldn't write their own shit? Second, with the internet and forums like this and others how did they think they would get away with it? Three, why even bother... is it that hard to write?? And why take the chance of serious legal action? You don't even have to be famous to win tons of cash in cases like this. Lawyers claim all sorts of bullshit damages and list them as being worth waaay more than they are in reality. We've all seen it. Just 100% dogshit LaMeZoRzx!!!!!!

**EDIT - on a side note it also really pisses me off when someone says a riff you wrote sounds ripped off and cite some unknown band you've never even fucking heard of. Sometimes it's like, "Well it's a guitar, there are bound to be many many similar riffs with all the people out there playing the fucking things" lol. I know this is totally irrelevant to this blatant ripoff here - just sayin'.


Rev.


----------



## lava (Sep 10, 2010)

So, how did you find these guys in the first place? I like to think my music is good enough to plagiarize , but it doesn't seem likely that I'd ever run into said plagiarized material. Did somebody else alert you to this?


----------



## Jay Jay (Sep 10, 2010)

Somebody posted it to his facebook asking if he was in this band. I saw it and knew immediately that it wasn't him because 1.) I'm in a band with Drewsif, and 2.) We don't use DSME stuff.


----------



## habicore_5150 (Sep 10, 2010)

lava said:


> So, how did you find these guys in the first place? I like to think my music is good enough to plagiarize , but it doesn't seem likely that I'd ever run into said plagiarized material. Did somebody else alert you to this?



odds are, either he might have been band surfing (something i'd need to get back into doing) and came upon these guys
or like you said, someone told him about this


----------



## Necris (Sep 10, 2010)

Their page has been taken down, good work guys.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Sep 10, 2010)

Great job everyone! I sent my complaint


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

Niiiice!! 



Rev.


----------



## dooredge (Sep 10, 2010)

How anyone can justify to themselves that ripping off someone's riffs is cool or even acceptable is amazing. Glad those dicks were dealt w/ so quickly by myspace. Just another reason to hate Michigan!


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 10, 2010)

What was amusing to me is that they had pics of themselves jamming out with 6 strings. That first song they ripped off from Drew on an 8 string Agile wasn't it? Shit was mad low and they are too damned dumb to even cover that end. I'm glad that shit got taken down.


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

eventhetrees said:


> I'm sure everyone in this *thread *would be on *board*! haha!



LOL INTERWEB PUNS


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 10, 2010)

I wonder if these guys have a subforum or anything...that should be raided to no end.


----------



## Jay Jay (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your help guys! Just discovered myself that their MySpace is down!
Drewsif thanks you all as well, and he'll be back in like a week, haha


----------



## missmaster (Sep 10, 2010)

i understand that this is wrong and bad what happened, but i know the band SIGNS personally, and this negative attention isn't deserved for all of the members. 
the two members had this profile as a side project for almost a year, and one of them moved to a different state last month.
he sent these "tracks" that he had written to the vocalist and told him to put vocals on them, which he did. then he uploaded them to the page.
so you guys talking shit about the michigan guy for doing this is really stupid, especially when you don't know the whole story. 

but the page is gone now, so whatever.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Sep 10, 2010)

missmaster said:


> i understand that this is wrong and bad what happened, but i know the band SIGNS personally, and this negative attention isn't deserved for all of the members.
> the two members had this profile as a side project for almost a year, and one of them moved to a different state last month.
> he sent these "tracks" that he had written to the vocalist and told him to put vocals on them, which he did. then he uploaded them to the page.
> so you guys talking shit about the michigan guy for doing this is really stupid, especially when you don't know the whole story.
> ...



Guilty by association. Who cares if he didn't know. HE DID IT. Move on. If anything, he'll know to be a part of the writing process next time. 

If you take drugs not knowing they're illegal, it's STILL ILLEGAL. Go find another forum.


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 10, 2010)

missmaster said:


> i understand that this is wrong and bad what happened, but i know the band SIGNS personally, and this negative attention isn't deserved for all of the members.
> the two members had this profile as a side project for almost a year, and one of them moved to a different state last month.
> he sent these "tracks" that he had written to the vocalist and told him to put vocals on them, which he did. then he uploaded them to the page.
> so you guys talking shit about the michigan guy for doing this is really stupid, especially when you don't know the whole story.
> ...



considering it's identical to drewsif's stuff and drewsif has been rockin it for longer (i believe), they _do_ deserve some serious bashing. regardless of whether or not you're close to them, if you don't see plagiarism as something seriously fucked up, you're an idiot. especially such a shitty job of plagiarism, too. there's no excuse.


----------



## missmaster (Sep 10, 2010)

like i said, yeah its bad that the guys did this, but you basically just blacklisted someone from the music scene when he didn't even know what was going on. all cause you, jayjay, and drew, were (rightly) pissed but overreacted by sending messages to every band that signs promoted themselves to. good job.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 10, 2010)

missmaster said:


> i understand that this is wrong and bad what happened, but i know the band SIGNS personally, and this negative attention isn't deserved for all of the members.
> the two members had this profile as a side project for almost a year, and one of them moved to a different state last month.
> he sent these "tracks" that he had written to the vocalist and told him to put vocals on them, which he did. then he uploaded them to the page.
> so you guys talking shit about the michigan guy for doing this is really stupid, especially when you don't know the whole story.
> ...


 
If the vocalist didn't know, cool, he didn't know.

But he doesn't have us to blame for the negative attention. The only person he CAN blame is the thieving fucking idiot that stole the tracks in the first place.

Don't you fucking come in here bitching about "negative attention," when one of your friends, or "guys you know," is the one that is CLEARLY in the wrong.

Go cry to your mama, she wait'n for you.


----------



## missmaster (Sep 10, 2010)

ps; there are so many bands and music pages out there, even if its identical to drew's stuff, that doesnt mean that everyone in the world has heard his stuff and therefore would have been able to recognize tracks that were sent to them as someone elses.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Sep 10, 2010)

missmaster said:


> like i said, yeah its bad that the guys did this, but you basically just blacklisted someone from the music scene when he didn't even know what was going on. all cause you, jayjay, and drew, were (rightly) pissed but overreacted by sending messages to every band that signs promoted themselves to. good job.



Yup. Great Job! They just learned a thing or two.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 10, 2010)

missmaster said:


> i understand that this is wrong and bad what happened, but i know the band SIGNS personally, and this negative attention isn't deserved for all of the members.
> the two members had this profile as a side project for almost a year, and one of them moved to a different state last month.
> he sent these "tracks" that he had written to the vocalist and told him to put vocals on them, which he did. then he uploaded them to the page.
> so you guys talking shit about the michigan guy for doing this is really stupid, especially when you don't know the whole story.
> ...


 
tell your kids to start makin their own tunes!


----------



## Steve08 (Sep 10, 2010)

missmaster said:


> like i said, yeah its bad that the guys did this, but you basically just blacklisted someone from the music scene when he didn't even know what was going on. all cause you, jayjay, and drew, were (rightly) pissed but overreacted by sending messages to every band that signs promoted themselves to. good job.


First, I think it's a good thing that the bands Signs displayed themselves to are aware that the music they were shown was made by someone else...

Secondly, who gives a fuck if Drewsif isn't that well known? Would you prefer these guys go on acting as if they wrote and recorded the music when they clearly did not?

If it was just a vocal demo or something, I'd put it on Soundclick, as it's most often used to show your skillz/mixing/tone/etc. to other musicians, not on Myspace, which is typically used as a general place for people to listen (original) music/discover bands.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 10, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> If it was just a vocal demo or something, I'd put it on Soundclick, as it's most often used to show your skillz/mixing/tone/etc. to other musicians, not on Myspace, which is typically used as a general place for people to listen music/discover bands.


 
Or at the very least, posted something about Drewsif on the myspace stating that he recorded those tracks, AND asked Drewsif for permission first.


----------



## Jay Jay (Sep 10, 2010)

missmaster said:


> i understand that this is wrong and bad what happened, but i know the band SIGNS personally, and this negative attention isn't deserved for all of the members.
> the two members had this profile as a side project for almost a year, and one of them moved to a different state last month.
> he sent these "tracks" that he had written to the vocalist and told him to put vocals on them, which he did. then he uploaded them to the page.
> so you guys talking shit about the michigan guy for doing this is really stupid, especially when you don't know the whole story.
> ...



Whether or not he knew about it is irrelevant. If he had been more involved, he would have know the his band mate was making this shit up. You don't just suddenly have a bunch of well produced songs.



missmaster said:


> like i said, yeah its bad that the guys did this, but you basically just blacklisted someone from the music scene when he didn't even know what was going on. all cause you, jayjay, and drew, were (rightly) pissed but overreacted by sending messages to every band that signs promoted themselves to. good job.



If someone is promoting your music to other people as your own, what would you do? Drewsif wanted those bands to know that his music was being stolen. 



missmaster said:


> ps; there are so many bands and music pages out there, even if its identical to drew's stuff, that doesnt mean that everyone in the world has heard his stuff and therefore would have been able to recognize tracks that were sent to them as someone elses.



Well I'm glad that somebody did recognize it so we could report this despicable nonsense.


----------



## Jay Jay (Sep 10, 2010)

Razzy said:


> Or at the very least, posted something about Drewsif on the myspace stating that he recorded those tracks, AND asked Drewsif for permission first.



And this was basically the main point Drewsif had. If the band had contacted him and asked to be able to use the songs as a vocal vehicle, he would have been fine, as long as they made it unbelievable clear that everything was written by Drewsif. 

Instead, they did the complete opposite. They posted a blog saying that their EP Realms was finally recorded, and that they had spent "hours recording, mixing, and mastering." They straight up lied to every single person that visited their page. It's just a bunch of shit, and they deserve every bit of negative attention that comes to them.


----------



## missmaster (Sep 10, 2010)

no, i did not say anything like i think they should have kept using stolen music as their own. im just saying how hard is it to believe that someone didn't recognize drews music and assumed it was original work? 
i get you guys are mad, i would be too if someone i knew's work was stolen. i get that.
i just don't think its fair to throw both of the people under the bus when it was only one person that stole the music. 
the vocalist promoted the stuff because he was proud of his work. but now the people he promoted it to think he's a thief, when he was just unaware of the circumstances the music he recorded vocals to was obtained.
he deleted the page because he was embarrassed that all of the people he's networked with and is close friends with now think that he stole someone's music and knowingly passed it off as his own.


----------



## missmaster (Sep 10, 2010)

ps; i told the vocalist that he should have just asked drew if he could keep the tracks up with his vocals on it and give him credit for writing the music, just so he could keep the music up that he worked very hard on recording vocals for, but he informed me that he was had already written drew about it and deleted the page.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 10, 2010)

missmaster said:


> no, i did not say anything like i think they should have kept using stolen music as their own. im just saying how hard is it to believe that someone didn't recognize drews music and assumed it was original work?
> i get you guys are mad, i would be too if someone i knew's work was stolen. i get that.
> i just don't think its fair to throw both of the people under the bus when it was only one person that stole the music.
> the vocalist promoted the stuff because he was proud of his work. but now the people he promoted it to think he's a thief, when he was just unaware of the circumstances the music he recorded vocals to was obtained.
> he deleted the page because he was embarrassed that all of the people he's networked with and is close friends with now think that he stole someone's music and knowingly passed it off as his own.



It sucks for him [the vocalist], especially if he really didn't know. Which, to be completely honest, we'll never know. I don't know the guy, I don't know what he does. 

Though, I guess that's what happens when you work with shady people who have no problem lying and stealing. 

There's a saying "If you swim with sharks you'll get bit.". I think he can take that to heart.


----------



## Jay Jay (Sep 10, 2010)

Just so I'm clear, can you tell me who the vocalist is? Is it Larry or Andrew?


----------



## Jay Jay (Sep 10, 2010)

View All Photos Photo Gallery - Photo 6 of 12 by Resistance - MySpace Photos

Well actually, from this picture it's very clear who the vocalist is.

Larry is the vocalist. Andrew is the Bassist. And the fact that they were looking for 2 guitarists and a drummer basically cements it.

As for the vocalist not knowing, Drewsif talked to Andrew, and Andrew claimed that he had nothing to do with the stealing of music. So either Larry is full of shit and is just trying to save face, or Andrew is a despicable scumbag that will do anything to try to save himself.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 10, 2010)

I love it when SS.ORG goes undercover and starts bustin' on crooks


----------



## getaway_fromme (Sep 10, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> I love it when SS.ORG goes undercover and starts bustin' on crooks



All black ops and shit


----------



## Necris (Sep 10, 2010)

Its amazing how once a band gets caught stealing music a "friend of the band" always finds their way to a forum to speak out in their defense. You would think an actual member of the band would step up, take responsibility and apologize if they really hadn't known.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Sep 10, 2010)

Necris said:


> Its amazing how once a band gets caught stealing music a "friend of the band" always finds their way to a forum to speak out in their defense. You would think an actual member of the band would step up, take responsibility and apologize if they really hadn't known.


 

+1


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

I am on board with all of you and am glad the page was taken down. But am I the only one thinking this might be some kind of promotional stunt? Now don't kill me here, I don't know Drewsif but this new guy signed up to post in defense and things are taking a turn that's making me scratch my head. Again, don't take me wrong here, just wondering. I know this shit has happened before though for sure.


Rev.


----------



## Necris (Sep 10, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> I am on board with all of you and am glad the site was taken down. But am I the only one thinking this might be some kind of promotional stunt? Now don't kill me here, I don't know Drewsif but this new guy signed up to post in defense and things are taking a turn that's making me scratch my head. Again, don't take me wrong here, just wondering. I know this shit has happened before though for sure.
> 
> 
> Rev.


That seems a bit far fetched, increased exposure for Drew was definitely a byproduct of this mess, but I doubt this is something he would plan to spread his name he does a pretty good job of that already on his own through myspace,facebook,ss.org etc.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey hey, not accusing here! Just some of it seems a little headscratch curious, that's all. 


Rev.


----------



## getaway_fromme (Sep 10, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> Hey hey, not accusing here! Just some of it seems a little headscratch curious, that's all.
> 
> 
> Rev.



I think its one of the band members trying to cover his own ass....But hey, to each their own.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

I was behind the whole thing! muahahahaha!


----------



## Jay Jay (Sep 10, 2010)

Rev2010 said:


> I am on board with all of you and am glad the page was taken down. But am I the only one thinking this might be some kind of promotional stunt? Now don't kill me here, I don't know Drewsif but this new guy signed up to post in defense and things are taking a turn that's making me scratch my head. Again, don't take me wrong here, just wondering. I know this shit has happened before though for sure.
> 
> 
> Rev.



As interesting as that would be, I can assure you that's not the case, haha.

Drew's been busy recording some stuff for a band we're friends with today.

Drew's not that kind of guy at all. The fact that people know of him at all is just a testament to the fact that you can find anything on the internet. He really only promotes his stuff here and on Facebook. He doesn't really go out of his way to get exposure. It's everyone that sees those posts that get him his exposure.

But anyway, yeah, I gotta go, I have a Periphery show to attend with Drewsif! Come chat with us if you're there!


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 10, 2010)

Well, I've never met or talked to Jay Jay, but he didn't sign up for this purpose. He's been registered since January.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 10, 2010)

Fuck, someone makes a joke about dead babies and its laughs all around, but fucking steal someones music and all hell breaks loose.  Understandable though.


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 10, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Well, I've never met or talked to Jay Jay, but he didn't sign up for this purpose. He's been registered since January.



Nah, wasn't talking about JayJay but the singer or whatever band member he was. But it's cool... I trust this was all serious. Just thought it odd the other dude would come sign up here to basically tell us all we were over reacting. Whenever someone tries to pass off someones shit as their own how can anyone say people are over reacting?? Lol. 


Rev.


----------



## Disco Volante (Sep 11, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's a saying "If you swim with sharks you'll get bit.". I think he can take that to heart.



While I agree with you fully in the metaphorical sense, I completely disagree in the literal. I swam countless times around sharks in my surfing days when I lived on the east coast of Florida and they left me alone.


----------



## Antenna (Sep 11, 2010)

Disco Volante said:


> While I agree with you fully in the metaphorical sense, I completely disagree in the literal. I swam countless times around sharks in my surfing days when I lived on the east coast of Florida and they left me alone.


 
well I just talked to a shark who said he would so pwn you if you were in the water RIGHT AT THIS MOMENT!


----------



## jaretthale78 (Sep 11, 2010)

drewsif is a theif!






























i mean...


----------



## Jay Jay (Sep 11, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Well, I've never met or talked to Jay Jay, but he didn't sign up for this purpose. He's been registered since January.



Actually I originally signed up like a year and a half ago as ConcealerOfFate, but then I realized how fucking lame that name was, so I created this instead, haha.


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 11, 2010)

Jay Jay said:


> Actually I originally signed up like a year and a half ago as ConcealerOfFate, but then I realized how fucking lame that name was, so I created this instead, haha.


 
Since when is having a lame username bad?


----------



## TreWatson (Sep 11, 2010)

a few of you may have heard of a particular thief named ishi-mira who stole from Josh (slampop), Misha ( Bulb), Darren, (sora01) and myself.

i believe he's still around on youtube.


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 11, 2010)

Still stealing or just around?


----------



## TreWatson (Sep 11, 2010)

Nonservium said:


> Still stealing or just around?


 i dont know if the songs up are stolen or not right now, but he's still around.


----------



## Disco Volante (Sep 11, 2010)

Nonservium said:


> Still stealing or just around?



Maybe he found another forum to steal original song ideas from.


----------



## Splees (Sep 11, 2010)

WHY DO PEOPLE DO STUPID THINGS LIKE THIS? Seriously. What do you gain from stealing other people's music? I don't get it. At least try to rewrite it and add in your own taste to it.


----------



## morbidangel911 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey so I'm from the same town as Larry Seibert. He is a bitch and made a bitch move. If you guys need any information on him or his whereabouts let me know.


----------



## Yaris (Sep 12, 2010)

morbidangel911 said:


> Hey so I'm from the same town as Larry Seibert. He is a bitch and made a bitch move. If you guys need any information on him or his whereabouts let me know.



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## morbidangel911 (Sep 12, 2010)

Ohhh signs has deleted their myspace.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 12, 2010)

morbidangel911 said:


> Hey so I'm from the same town as Larry Seibert. He is a bitch and made a bitch move. If you guys need any information on him or his whereabouts let me know.



Just out of curiosity, do you know him in real life? I would like to have a peaceful chat with him, but unfortunately we don't run in the same social circles.


----------



## morbidangel911 (Sep 12, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you know him in real life? I would like to have a peaceful chat with him, but unfortunately we don't run in the same social circles.



Yes like I stated before we live in the same town.


----------



## Nonservium (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks like we've stirred up the locals.


----------



## morbidangel911 (Sep 12, 2010)

ha


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 12, 2010)

What a dickbag


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 12, 2010)

Seems like this has been resolved, and is now trying to turn 4chan on us.


----------

